# Mario Badescu Skincare



## chickenkebob (Jun 14, 2008)

A couple of months ago, I recieved a large sample of Mario Badescu products from their website. And I LOVE LOVE their products. I feel like skincare should be one of those things we should spurge on. Anyways. So far I've friend their Almond and Honey scrubs, Flower and Tonic Mask, Seaweed Cleaning Lotion, Seaweed Night Cream. And I must say I am really impressed. 

The Seaweed Night Cream is AWESOME for those you who have combination skin because it doesn't contain any oils but just natural moisturizer from seaweed. It's really soothing. Especially since I use strong acne treatments like Proactiv, which can really dry my skin out (particularly the cheeks). So this solves my problem. PLUS, it's ultra perfect for sensitve skin. I get face irritation so easily, like neutrogena moisturive FOR sensitive skins and other skincare lines. SO this is AWESOME!

The Almond and Honey Scrubs is really gentle but does the job well but getting all those blackheads, making my skin squeaky clean. It's kind of like St. Ives Apricot Scrubs but so much more gentle. Tiny tiny beads that are actually soft. I usually exfoliate 3x a month. I know I should do it more often but I feel like if I do, my cheeks get really REALLY dry. I follow this with my Flower Tonic Mask. It works! really well plus smells good. Once again, its really gentle. 

As for the seaweed cleansing lotion (basically their toner) I don't see a whole lot of difference. I do notice though that its moisturizing. I've used tons of toners that stings my skin upon application, causes irritation or drying. But because of its steep price and same results as Nivea Toner, I wouldn't purchase the full size.

YEP, so that's my little input. I think you guys should try out this line too! Just go to their website, and fill out their questionnaire. Later a customer rep will contact you to ask more about your skincare and etc; and send you a good amount of samples. I hope you'll be as satisfied as me!


----------



## NatalieMT (Jun 16, 2008)

I have had the Mario Badescu Drying Lotion for acne and it does work amazingly well. Overnight success to say the least. Not tried any of their other skincare products but I'm hoping to order some online sometime soon as so far results and reports seem good! I've had a look at some of the products and they sound really nice.

I have now filled out the questionnaire too, so thanks for the heads up on that. Would be interesting to know what products they will recommend for me.


----------



## ohnna-lee (Nov 5, 2008)

*Rolling Cream Peel With AHA* 




*A non-granular exfoliating cream *containing natural AHA’s such as Peach Extract and Lactic Acid help to roll away dull skin, creating a radiantly smooth surface. Enriched with Shea Butter and Vitamin E to soften and condition the skin.
*Ingredients*: Aqua (Water), Kaolin, Microcrystalline Cellulose, Cetearyl Alcohol, Paraffin, Paraffinum Liquidum (Mineral Oil), PEG-30 Glyceryl Stearate, Propylene Glycol, Butyrospermum Parkii (Shea Butter), Prunus Persica (Peach Extract), Daucus Carota (Carrot Extract), Sodium Lauryl Sulfate, Sodium Cetearyl Sulfate, Parfum (Fragrance), Tocopherol, Lactic Acid, Imidazolidinyl Urea, Phenoxyethanol, Isobutylparaben, Methylparaben, Ethylparaben, Propylparaben, Butylparaben.


I picked this up about a couple weeks ago and absolutely love it. It is the same concept as Biore pore strips but much more gentle to the skin. My nose is lovin this stuff right here


----------



## ohnna-lee (Nov 5, 2008)

*Collagen Moisturizer (SPF-15)* 



*Maintain Healthy Skin. *Ultra-lightweight, daily moisture and moderate sun protection all-in-one. Collagen-rich formula protects skin from moisture loss and keeps skin smooth, plump and healthy without the use of heavy oils.
*Ingredients*: Deionized Water, Protol, Cottonseed Oil, Octyl Methoxycinnamate, Stearic Acid, Collagen, Cetyl Alcohol, Triethanolamine, Sodium Benzoate, Propylparaben.
*Good for these Skin Types:*
Combination, Sensitive 


This has saved my face. Seriously I started getting the baby fine lines and uneven tone around my eyes and this applied all over my face has been a godsend! It has the SPF in it but it is such a light texture that I look forward to putting it on, unlike most other sunblocks.


----------



## Preciouspink (Nov 7, 2008)

I really like their cumber lotion toner! its not at all harsh!


----------



## abbyquack (Nov 7, 2008)

^^ the cucumber toner didn't impress me at all. it didn't do anything to help or better my skin. I was kind of disappointed. I also got some enzyme cleanser and i like the feel/smell of it, but again, it didn't really do anything to help. Sad. But I've heard really good things about their products from friends so I hope to try others out!


----------



## AngelBunny (Nov 7, 2008)

I have several of their products and love EVERYTHING!  I had perfect skin until I hit 24 and then it all went to hell in a handbasket.  This stuff has actually gotten my face back to being almost breakout free with just the occasional blemish.  There for a while I was breaking out in clusters of cystic acne ... GROSS!  

Now the few that I get are NOT cystic so I can extract them.  I will never use anything else ... unless this quits working for me of course.  

The Foaming Glycolic cleanser is awesome ... and the Drying products are amazing to say the least.  If you haven't found anything that works for you, these are definitely worth trying.  The texture of my skin is dramatically different from just two months ago.


----------



## Jessie (Dec 29, 2008)

Has anyone tried the Healing Cream? Does it work? I looked at the MB website, and the price is fairly reasonable, but I just don't want to end up with another product that doesn't work.

I am definitely getting the Drying Lotion and the Cream though. i've heard a lot of good things about them!


----------



## kiss (Mar 7, 2009)

Im loving the buttermilk moisterizer right now! I wanted to like the seaweed night creme but it was just ok for me. My face didn't feel nice and supple in the morning as it did with the buttermilk. I didn't like their pimple lotion and creme though.


----------



## Septemba (Mar 7, 2009)

I'm very interested in Mario Badescu skincare right now, I'm planning to place an order this week actually. 

Does anyone like the Hylauronic Moisturiser? I'm having trouble picking a moisturiser, my skin generally handles cleansers and toners fine but freaks out with moisturisers.


----------



## Renee (Mar 7, 2009)

This is the only skincare that works for my dry , sensitive skin. I use the Aloe Toner, the Hyaluronic eye cream, the Hyaluronic Moisturizer and the Chamomile Night Cream. I love these products! They also send good size samples to try new products!


----------



## ApplePeace (Mar 9, 2009)

I only tried one thing from Mario and its the drying lotion for acne, and It dosent work for me, sad sad..so it kind of put me off from that brand...I might still try other stuff only as samples tho..yea get samples if possible since things arnt cheap these days!


----------



## fairylite100 (Mar 9, 2009)

Has anyone tried the Buffering Lotion for cystic acne? I am getting some nasty bumps deep below the surface on my chin. I am pretty desperate to find a non-antibiotic solution.

Thanks!


----------



## Junkie (Dec 22, 2009)

Sorry to bump this thread after so long, but its one of the only ones that came up in my search that applied...

I heard of this stuff from xSparkage on YouTube and decided to try it out. I filled out the questionnaire and was sent the following:

Enzyme Cleansing Gel
Special Cleansing Lotion 'C'
Glycolic Foaming Cleanser
Hyaluronic Eye Cream
Oil Free Moisturizer SPF 17; &
Drying Cream

They also recommended the Drying Lotion and Buffering Lotion but those aren't available as samples because they come in glass bottles.

Now I've had the opportunity to try the Drying Cream twice so far...I know it won't cause miracles within the first 24 hours, so I'll wait it out.

I also googled places that possibly carry the brand in my city so I won't have to order internationally and found two near me. I called, but they're out of the Buffering Lotion until after New Years.

My acne has flared up recently and I partially blame my yo-yo dieting as the culprit, along with hormones and PMS....I really don't want to go on Accutane again and I've resorted to taking Minocycline (an antibiotic) to try and clear it up (although a prescription for 30 days costs roughly $45). And you have to stay on it indefnately.

Anyone know roughly how long it took to see results? I know we're all different, but I can atleast set a time frame to see how long it might take. For Accutane, it took only 2 weeks to see dramatic results. With Micocycline it takes about the same. I was also on ProActiv and that took a bit longer - 5 weeks maybe. I've tried pretty much everything out there and I'm just getting sick and tired of my skin being a jerk.


----------



## gildedangel (Dec 22, 2009)

The drying lotion took two nights for me to start seeing results, but of course mine skin still isn't perfect because I am terrible at keeping up with it! I really like it though, it takes some people longer than others to see results.

I have also been using the Whitening Mask and it is helping a lot with my residual redness from a few years of bad cystic acne.


----------



## kiss (Dec 24, 2009)

At first I was really interested and trying everything from the Mario Badescu line but honestly I am not crazy about their products at all.


----------



## blurpleberry (Dec 24, 2009)

i love some of mario badescu's stuff 

the buffering lotion is greatttt, if i have a cystic.. it usually brings it up to the surface within only 2 days (better than having a week to deal with a painful chin) 

i like the special cucumber lotion because it doesn't make my face look horribly oily after a few hours like most toners (a reason why i dislike the special cleansing "c" one) 

i also like using a combination of buffering lotion and drying cream (i let the lotion dry before dabbing on the cream) as a night spot treatment for those "on the surface" pimples, helps the drying/healing process quicken 

i've been using the the drying mask followed by the healing and soothing mask as recommended, also

while the results of these products aren't like immediate, they do seem to be working for me... 
i still have pimples of course, but a lot less.. and my face isn't horribly blotchy red anymore (unless i lose my temper, lol) 

...and i'm still only using samples that i've gotten, minus the amazing buffering lotion which i bought at ulta

i'm gonna check out the mb spa when i hit up new york next month, maybe get a facial from them


----------



## kiss (Dec 25, 2009)

Really? I hated all of the acne products especially the gross tar drying mask yuck. Not worth it at all if you ask me. It didn't do anything at all for the very minor pimples that I have but if it works for someone else that's great! The drying cream dries up in the jar after a little while and the smell also made me nauseous. I remember I got a sample and it was hard within days. The most decent acne product out of the line is the pink one but it seems so harsh and sometimes makes my skin more irritated.
The only thing I liked was really the strawberry mask and the buttermilk moisterizer, and perhaps the rolling peel even though I barely use it. The cleansers suck in my opinion.There are really better skincare brands out there!


----------



## ancilla (Dec 26, 2009)

Thanks for the reviews, and the tip about the samples. I'm willing to try it out, since different products work different on everyone. I've gotten my skin alllllmost clear. Maybe this will help with the rest!


----------



## Junkie (Dec 27, 2009)

I'm going to pick up the Buffering Lotion after the New Year. I found a place that stocks it where I live, but they're all out at the moment. I don't have cystic acne very often, but when I do, it hurts so bad :S And I already have bad scarring on my temples and a little below on the cheek area. 

I actually like the Drying Cream a lot (regardless of the smell). It irritates my upper lip and chin area a bit, but I can handle that - like itchy feeling. It works wonders to help with healing already erupted pimples, but I think I need to start using a toner or mask to help with how oily I get later in the day. I might call their customer service line to speak with a consultant on which products to get (other than the samples they sent).

I think I might switch acne lines though if this stuff works well. Right now I'm using Panoxyl (Benzoyl Peroxide 5%) and Neutrogena Grapefruit Wash with Salicylic Acid.


----------



## esperanza0905 (Jan 7, 2010)

anyone tried rosacea line? opinions?


----------



## JaneHorror (Feb 15, 2010)

Where I can fill out the questionnaire? and are the samples free?


----------



## JENJ5001 (Mar 18, 2010)

Thank you for this post!  I have heard good things about there products!!


----------



## Beauty11111 (Nov 20, 2010)

I’ve just started using Mario Badescu and I’m really pleased with the results so far , I’d love to try more.


----------

